

Freelance hourly rate calculator - dattard21
https://hourlyrate.beewits.com/

======
anonfunction
This is really cool, here's my rate: $272.6/hr

~~~
dattard21
Wow - you've either got a lot of expenses, or are paid VERY well :)

~~~
anonfunction
I went kind of crazy with expenses and how many hours a week I would like to
work.

